
What IPFS Fails to Address? - boramalper
https://blog.boramalper.org/what-ipfs-fails-to-address/
======
billconan
I don't know how to use ipfs to support dynamic content and do user
authentication. I have tried orbitdb, but it's not as easy as a conventional
database.

~~~
momack28
There are some cool examples of dynamic content built on peer-base, like
dev.peerpad.net (which is a WIP cryptpad-style distributed markdown tool). It
doesn’t do user authentication yet, but some other folks have been prototyping
an identity manager based on DIDs and verifiable signatures that integrates
nicely with ipfs to authenticate and sign messages: [https://github.com/ipfs-
shipyard/pm-idm](https://github.com/ipfs-shipyard/pm-idm)

~~~
billconan
I checked the peer-base project. It has almost no document...

